# How to breed?



## Willowa (May 20, 2020)

I adore my female tortoise Horace; I would love a friend for her. We don’t know how old she is, but we know that she is at least 60. If I could find a suitable partner for her to breed with, is she too old for that sort of thing? I have never seen an egg that she has laid, and I don’t know what the etiquette is with regard to trying to find a partner for her to breed with. Would she appreciate a friend if I got her one??

Apologies for the tomato; she only has them occasionally; she does so love them! I know she shouldn’t have peas either; when we were given her, she would only eat peas; I have managed to get her on to a more varied diet than the pea diet!

thanks in advance!


----------



## method89 (May 20, 2020)

60 seems pretty old to start breeding... also do you know for certain that she is a "she"?


----------



## Willowa (May 20, 2020)

Hi, I was told she is a she because of the shape of the underside of her shell. It would be quite funny if she were too be a boy, as she is often referred to as my ‘princess’.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2020)

Tortoises don't grow 'old' like mammals do. Female tortoises can lay viable eggs right up until the time they die, and they don't die of old age. But I wouldn't be adding a male to your female's paradise unless you have the space to make two yards, one for each tortoise. Testudo males are very aggressive breeders and he will pester that female until she stays hidden all the time.


----------



## Willowa (May 20, 2020)

Ah thank you; I think that is enough to put me off. Princess Horace has plenty of room - Enough for several tortoise yards, that’s not the issue - I just liked the idea of her growing old with a friend.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2020)

That's a real misconception about tortoises. They don't want or need friends. They are perfectly happy being the princess of the territory.


----------

